# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  Καύσιμα και Λιπαντικά Ναυτιλίας (Fuel and Lubrication on Vessels)

## οπτήρ

> Κι ερώτημα Νο 2 τι δουλειά είχαν 400 t μαζούτ σε ένα πλοίο με μηχανές ντήζελ;;;;





> Το πλοίο είχε μηχανές ντήζελ που καίνε πετρέλαιο ντήζελ (σαν το πετρέλαιο κίνησης δηλαδή) αυτό το μαύρο υλικό που δείχνουν τα κανάλια πρέπει να είναι λάδια και στεντινόνερα. Το μαζούτ είναι βαρύτερο κλάσμα της απόσταξης του πετρελαίου από το ντήζελ, άρα άλλο πράγμα. Δυστυχώς και σοβαροί άνθρωποι λένε για την απάντηση του μαζούτ.


Αφού διευκρινίσω ότι δεν έχω ιδέα από μηχανές και καύσιμα γενικώς, παραθέτω το εξής απόσπασμα από το διήγημα του (πρώην πλοιάρχου) Τζώρτζη Ι. Μαράτου "Τιχάκα 'Αμαζον Ρίβερ" (συλλογή διηγημάτων "Απαγορευτικόν απόπλου", Εστία 2003, σελίδες 90-91) :

"Και ο καπετάν Μήτσος ο γραμματικός (...) πήρε τηλέφωνο τη μηχανή να τους πει ότι σε μία ώρα θα πρέπει να γυρίσουν τα καύσιμα σε ντίζελ γιατί θα χρειαστεί να κάνουμε κινήσεις."

Στο ίδιο βιβλίο (σελίδα 235) ο ίδιος σημειώνει :

"Τα βαπόρια, όταν ταξιδεύουν στο πέλαγος, καίνε μαζούτ, το οποίο είναι μαύρο πηχτό και βαρύ πετρέλαιο και φυσικά πιο φτηνό από το ντίζελ. (Είναι σαν να λέμε βενζίνη απλή και βενζίνη σούπερ, μολονότι το παράδειγμα είναι χοντροκομμένο.) Όταν όμως ζυγώνεις στο λιμάνι όπου θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις κινήσεις κράτει, πρόσω και ανάποδα, λες στον μηχανικό να το "γυρίσει" σε ντίζελ, που είναι κάτι σαν αυτό που καίμε στο καλοριφέρ, ώστε να γίνουν οι χειρισμοί σίγουρα και εύκολα χωρίς προβλήματα καύσιμης ύλης."

Βέβαια, το περιστατικό διαδραματίζεται γύρω στο 1950 σε ποντοπόρο φορτηγό και όχι φέτος σε υπερμοντέρνο κρουαζιερόπλοιο ολιγόωρων πλόων. Εντούτοις, γνωρίζει κάποιος αν κάτι τέτοιο ισχύει και σήμερα, και σε ποιους τύπους πλοίων (π.χ. μόνο στα ποντοπόρα ή και στην αγχιπλοΐα) και/ή μηχανών; 

Για να το ελαφρύνουμε λίγο, η έκφραση "το γύρισε σε μαζούτ" για μηχανή μπορεί να είναι κυριολεκτική, όμως η έκφραση "το γύρισε σε αμόλυβδη" για άρρενα είναι μεταφορική...  :Cool:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αντιγράφω από το βιβλίο των Α. Τζιφάκι και Κ. Χαϊδεμένου "Ναυτικές Μηχανές Ντήζελ", εκδόσεις Α.Κ.Ρ.Α. ΕΠΕ, 1977:
*"Πετρέλαια Μηχανών Ντήζελ
*Οι ταχύστροφες μηχανές Ντήζελ απαιτούν τη χρησιμοποίηση πετρελαίων υψηλής ποιότητας, λεπτόρρευστων και με υψηλό βαθμό καθαρότητας. Ο πολύ μικρός χρόνος που διατίθεται για την καύση του πετρελαίου σε κάθε ένα κύκλο έχει σαν συνέπεια την απαίτηση το χρησιμοποιούμενο πετρέλαιο να έχει επαρκώς υψηλή εξατμιστικότητα. Έτσι, μέρος του πετρελαίου που μπαίνει στον κύλινδρο με την μορφή λεπτότατων σταγονιδίων εξατμίζεται γρήγορα, πριν αρχίσει η καύση του.
Οι βραδύστροφες μηχανές, όπως είναι φανερό, δεν είναι τόσο ευάισθητες όσο αφορά τα παραπάνω και συνεπώς μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν φθηνότερα και επομένως βαρύτερα πετρέλαια.
(...)
Τα περισσότερα από τα ποντοπόρα ντηζελοκίνητα πλοία χρησιμοποιούν σήμερα βαριά πετρέλαια λεβήτων ή μείγματα πετρελαίων, στα οποία η μεγαλύτερη αναλογία είναι βαριά πετρέλαια.
Επίσης οι μηχανές Ντήζελ μέσου αριθμού στροφών, αλλά δυνάμενες να λειτουργήσουν με βαριά πετρέλαια, καταλαμβάνουν όλο και περισσότερο έδαφος στη σημερινή ναυτιλία.
(...)
Από τις μέχρι σήμερα εξελίξεις στον τομέα τρων ναυτικών μηχανών Ντήζελ είναι γνωστό ότι μηχανές που λειτουργούν με αριθμό στροφών ανά λεπτό μεγαλύτερο του 1000 δεν μπορούν να κάψουν βαρύ πετρέλαιο, δεδομένου ότι ο απαιτούμενος για την καύση χρόνος είναι πολύ μικρός."

Το Sea Diamond σύμφωνα με το νηογνώμονα είχε μηχανές Wartsila 12V32D
Σύμφωνα με το φυλλάδιο της εταιρείας Wartsila (http://www.wartsila.com/Wartsila/glo...igures_w32.pdf):
Speed  750 rpm

Fuel specification:
*Fuel oil*.730 cSt/50°C
7200 sR1/100°F
ISO 8217, category ISO-F-RMK 55
SFOC 175-180 g/kWh
at ISO condition

Δηλαδή καίει *Fuel Oil* δεν καίει *Heavy Fuel Oil*   (όπως λέει η Wartsila για τις μηχανές παραγωγής ενέργειας εδώ) ή *Furnace Fuel Oil* αλλά πάντως ένα κλάσμα βαρύτερο από το Distillate Fuel Oil. Αν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί μαζούτ δηλαδή *πετρέλαιο λεβήτων* ή *πετρέλαιο μηχανών εξωτερικής καύσης* (ο ορισμός του μαζούτ) που είναι βαρύτερα δεν ξέρω και είμαι έτοιμος να παραδεχτώ το λάθος αν ο όρος χρησιμοποιήται και με ευρύτερη έννοια, ας απαντήσει κάποιος που ξέρει. 
Παραθέτω από τη wikipedia τα είδη του πετρελαίου:
Price usually decreases as the fuel number increases. *No. 1 fuel oil*, *No. 2 fuel oil* and *No. 3 fuel oil* are referred to as *distillate fuel oils*, *diesel fuel oils*, *light fuel oils*, *gasoil* or just *distillate*. For example, No. 2 fuel oil, No. 2 distillate and No. 2 diesel fuel oil are almost the same thing. Diesel is different in that it also has a cetane number limit which describes the ignition quality of the fuel. Distillate fuel oils are distilled from crude oil. Gas oil refers to the process of distillation. The oil is heated, becomes a gas and then condenses. It differentiates distillates from residual oil (RFO). No. 1 is similar to kerosene and is the fraction that boils off right after gasoline. No. 2 is the diesel that trucks and some cars run on, leading to the name "road diesel". It is the same thing as heating oil. No. 3 is a distillate fuel oil and is rarely used. *No. 4 fuel oil* is usually a blend of distillate and residual fuel oils, such as No. 2 and 6, however, sometimes it is just a heavy distillate. No. 4 may be classified as diesel, distillate or residual fuel oil. *No. 5 fuel oil* and *No. 6 fuel oil* are called *residual fuel oils* (*RFO*) or *heavy fuel oils*. As far more No. 6 than No. 5 is produced, the terms _heavy fuel oil_ and _residual fuel oil_ are sometimes used as synonyms for No. 6. They are what remains of the crude oil after gasoline and the distillate fuel oils are extracted through distillation. No. 5 fuel oil is a mixture of No. 6 (about 75-80%) with No. 2. No. 6 may also contain a small amount of No. 2 to get it to meet specifications. Residual fuel oils are sometimes called *light* when they have been mixed with distillate fuel oil, while distillate fuel oils are called *heavy* when they have been mixed with residual fuel oil. *Heavy gas oil*, for example, is a distillate that contains residual fuel oil. The ready availability of very heavy grades of fuel oil is often due to the success of catalytic cracking of fuel to release more valuable fractions and leave heavy residue. The US nomenclature is used in most of the world. In the United Kingdom the classes comprise 6 commonly used fuels using alphabetical designations, from Class C1 (kerosene) to Class G (heavy fuel oil). There is a Class H designation which is not yet in general use. The characteristics of these oils are specified in British Standard BS2869:1998 - soon to be updated to BS2869:2006.

*Bunker fuel* is technically any type of fuel oil used aboard ships. It gets its name from the containers (known as Bunker Tanks) on ships and in ports that it is stored in, called bunkers. Bunker A is No. 2 fuel oil, bunker B is No. 4 or No. 5 and bunker C is No. 6. Since No. 6 is the most common, "bunker fuel" is often used as a synonym for No. 6. No. 5 fuel oil is also called *navy special fuel oil* or just *navy special*, No. 6 or 5 are also called *furnace fuel oil* (*FFO*); the high viscosity requires heating, usually by a reticulated low pressure steam system, before the oil can be pumped from a bunker tank. In the context of shipping, the labelling of bunkers as previously described is rarely used in modern practice.

----------


## chrondi

Επειδή όλα είναι fuel oil και μπορεί κανείς να τα μπερδέψει, καλή είναι η εξής διευκρίνιση:
Το no. 1 λέγεται φωτιστικό πετρέλαιο ή κηροζίνη (έχει χαρακτηριστική μυρωδιά και είναι το ελαφρύτερο)
Το no. 2 λέγεται πετρέλαιο εσωτερικής καύσης και χρησιμοποιείται είτε στους πετρελαιοκινητήρες (με την ονομασία πετρέλαιο ντίζελ) είτε στους καυστήρες των λεβήτων οικιακής θέρμανσης (τα συστήματα καλοριφέρ) με διαφοροποίηση ενδεχομένως της φορολογικής επιβάρυνσης.
Για τα no. 3 και no. 4 τα πράγματα είναι θολά ως προς την κατάταξη σε κατηγορία χρήσης: υπάρχουν βεβαίως βραδύστροφες μηχανές εσωτερικής καύσης που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν ως καύσιμο έως και το no. 5, αυτό όμως εξαρτάται από τον κατασκευαστή.
Τα no. 5 και 6 ανήκουν πλέον σαφώς στην κατηγορία των μαζούτ (ελαφρό - βαρύ).
Σημειωτέον ότι ορισμένα από τα παραπάνω fuel oil αποτελούν πετρελαιοειδή που ενδέχεται να είναι προϊόντα ανάμειξης πολλών κλασμάτων, ελαφρύτερων και βαρύτερων. Τέλος αξίζει να αναφερθεί ότι κυκλοφορεί στο εμπόριο προϊόν με την ονομασία ʽπετρέλαιο θαλάσσηςʼ, κατάλληλο για μηχανές πλοίων και με χαρακτηριστικά κατηγορίας ʽμαζούτʼ.

----------


## Azzos

Mipos ksexnate oti mesa sto mixanostatio iparxoun oi figokentrikoi diaxoristires gia epeksergasia toy petreleou kai tou ladiou (alfa laval, westfalia,k.a). opos iparxoun deksamenes service kai settling anamesa tous.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Mipos ksexnate oti mesa sto mixanostatio iparxoun oi figokentrikoi diaxoristires gia epeksergasia toy petreleou kai tou ladiou (alfa laval, westfalia,k.a). opos iparxoun deksamenes service kai settling anamesa tous.


Και τι σημαίνει αυτό ?

----------


## Azzos

Simainei sthn Erotisi pou ekane o Panagiotis to ti xreiazonte 400tonoi mazout. me aftous tous tonous kinite to ploio.

----------


## Petros

Χωρις να ειμαι ειδικος στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα, πιστευω πως ο ελεγχος των λιπαντικων ειναι σημαντικος για θεματα συντηρησης κ αποδοσης τα οποια μπορει να επηρεασουν αρκετα την καλη λειτουργια ενος πλοιου. (Βλαβες, μειωση αποδοσης κτλ). Αυτα μου ερχονται στο μυαλο χωρις να γνωριζω λεπτομερειες.

Αzzo δωσε μας τα φωτα σου...που μας εχεις αφησει στο μαυρο σκοταδι.

----------


## socrates

Η ποιοτητα των λιπαντικων ειναι πολυ βασικη για την λειτουργεια των μηχανηματων. 
Πχ για τις μηχανες diesel εαν το λιπαντικο χασει τις λιπαντικες του ιδιοτητες μπορει και να εχουμε την καταστροφη της μηχανης (κολλημα κουζινετων και καταστροφη στροφαλοφορου). Γιαυτο το λογο και πολλοι κατασκευες απαιτουν την αντικατασταση του μετα απο ορισμενες ωρες λειτουργειας. Οι περισσοτερες εταιριες πλεον ειναι υποχρεωμενες απο το SMS τους να παρακολουθουν σε τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα την ποιοτητα σχεδων ολων των λιπαντικων που χρησιμοποιουν στα πλοια τους. Οι αναλυσεις που γινονται ελεγχουν πολλα χαρακτηριστικα οπως ιξωδες, ΤΒΝ, υπαρξη υδατος κτλ. Με λιγα λογια ειναι πολυ βασικο το λιπαντικο πιο πολυ για την ασφαλεια του πλοιου. Για φανταστητε να καταστραφη μια Κυρια μηχανη απο κακο λιπαντικο.

----------


## socrates

Λοιπον, τα παλαια πλοια με παλιες μηχανες,  αλλαζαν σε diesel στο λιμανι διοτι οταν η μηχανη αναγκαζονταν να σταματηση για να κανει κινησεις, το βαρυ πετρελαιο  που ηταν 
λιγο πριν τους καυστηρες κρυωνε και συνεπως αυξανοταν το ιξωδες του. Οταν λοιπον η μηχανη επαιρνε εντολη να κανη προσω η αναποδα υπηρχε κινδυνος να μην μπορεσει να ξεκινηση λογω υψηλου ιξωδες. Στις νεοτερες μηχανες αντιμετωπισαν το προβλημα αυτο με ειδικους καυστηρες οπου και οταν ειναι σταματημενη η μηχανη γινεται κυκλοφορια του πετρελαιου μεσα στον καυστηρα με συνεπεια το πετρελαιο να εχει παντα το ιξωδες ποθ χρειαζεται για νε ξεκινηση με ασφαλεια.
Σημερα πλεον τα νεοτερα πλοια με αυτες τις μηχανες δεν αλλαζουν καυσιμο οταν φθανουν σε καποιο λιμανη.

----------


## Petros

Ευχαριστουμε για τις πληροφοριες.

Δεν πρεπει κ τωρα να αλλαζουν τα πλοια σε καυσιμο με χαμηλο θειο οταν μπαινουν σε συγκεκριμενα λιμανια? (Οδηγια Ευρωπαικης ενωσης για μειωση των αεριων του θερμοκηπιου). Αυτο δν εχει επιπτωσεις κ πως ειχαν προβλεψει οι κατασκευαστες των μηχανων αυτη την υποχρεωτικη περιβαλλοντικη διαταξη?

----------


## Kyriakos

I.A.P.P = Internation Air Pollution Prevention Certificate

http://www.imo.org/includes/blastDat...D12749/472.pdf

----------


## Petros

Το ξερω το πιστοποιητικο και οσο περναει ο καιρος οι απαιτησεις για τα συγκεκριμενα green house gases γινονται πιο αυστηρες. Να υποθεσω οτι οι μηχανες δν εχουν κανενα προβλημα ουτε χρειαζονται προσαρμογες κτλ για να καινε low sulphur.

----------


## Kyriakos

Σιγά και μην και δεν το ήξερες.... για όλους το έβαλα.

Απ ότι ξέρω, μετατροπές χρειάζονται στην προσθήκη ή διαχωρισμό δεξαμενών ώστε να μπορεί το πλοίο να έχει δύο τύπους Fuel. Το Θείο, σε συνδυασμό με θερμοκρασία και υγρασία δημιουργεί το Θειικό Οξύ, που καταστρέφει τα μέταλλα, οπότε τώρα μάλλον καλό τους κάνει.

----------


## Petros

Ναι χωριστες δεξαμενες πρεπει να υπαρχουν οπωσδηποτε. Συγκεκριμενη δεξαμενη εχει το καυσιμο για να καιγεται μονο στα λιμανια που ειναι η ζωνη απαγορευσης (ειναι κ ακριβο το ατιμο αλλα το περιβαλλον προηγειται). Το blending (ετσι λεγεται νομιζω οταν αναμειγνυεις δυο διαφορετικα καυσιμα) θα χαλαγε την χαμηλη περιεκτικοτητα σε θειο.

----------


## socrates

> Το ξερω το πιστοποιητικο και οσο περναει ο καιρος οι απαιτησεις για τα συγκεκριμενα green house gases γινονται πιο αυστηρες. Να υποθεσω οτι οι μηχανες δν εχουν κανενα προβλημα ουτε χρειαζονται προσαρμογες κτλ για να καινε low sulphur.


Το πετρελαιο με low sulphur ειναι και αυτο heavy fuel γιαυτο δεν χρειαζονται οι μηχανες καμια αλλαγη. Οι αποθηκευση βεβαιως πρεπει να γινη σε χωριστες δεξαμενες. Οι μετατροπη του καυσιμου στις ειδικες περιοχες ξεκιναει περιπου 24 ωρες πριν την αφιξη στα καθορισμενα ορια.

----------


## Petros

Για ασφαλεια να υποθεσω γινεται αυτο, για να μην εχουν μεινει καταλοιπα απο το προηγουμενο καυσιμο οταν εισερχεσαι στην ειδικη περιοχη?

----------


## CHS

Τα περισσότερα πλοία ως τώρα χρισημοποιούσαν κυλινδρέλαιο ΤΒΝ 70 σε συνδιασμό με βαρύ πετρέλαιο με ποσοστό σε θείο κάτω απο 5%,περίπου 4-4.5% ανάλογα την περιοχή προμήθειας του πετρελαίου.

Η χρήση κυλινδρελαίου με υψηλό αριθμό αλκαλικότητας σε περιβάλλον χαμηλού ποσοστού θείου έχει δύο επιπτώσεις.

1. Διμηουργούνται υπερβολικά σκληρά στερεά κατάλοιπα. Αυτά προέρχονται απο τα υψηλα θερμικά φορτία στα μή - ενεργά πρόσθετα του λιπαντικού και επικάθονται κυρίως στην περιοχή της κορώνας του εμβόλου καταστρέφοντας το φίλμ του λιπαντικού:-(. Έτσι έχουμε διμηουργία καταλοίπων πίσω απο τα ελατήρια και μέσα στα λούκια αυτών.

2. Μειώνεται η ελεγχόμενη διάβρωση του χιτωνίου με αποτελεσμά αυτό να <<γυαλιστεί>> σε βαθμό που να μη μπορεί να διατηρήσει ικανό φίλμ λιπαντικού και σε σπάνιες περιπτώσεις επαφή μέταλλο με μέταλλο:evil:

Το θέμα ακόμη παρακολουθείται απο τους μεγάλους κατασκευαστές μηχανών όπως η MAN B&W και η Wartsila. Σε γενικές γραμμές όμως μπορεί μια μηχανή να λειτουργήσει με κυλινδρέλαιο ΤΒΝ 70 και πετρέλαιο χαμηλής περιεκτικότητας σε θείο χωρίς πρόβλημα για χρόνο μικρότερο της μίας εβδομάδας. 

Για χρονικά διαστήματα μεγαλύτερα της εβδομάδας προτείνεται η ελάττωση του ρυθμού τροφοδοσίας κυλινδρελαίου ή αλλαγή λιπαντικού σε κάποιο με μικρότερο ΤΒΝ και στενή παρακολούθηση της κατάσταση των χιτωνίων - εμβόλων - ελατηρίων κλπ.

----------


## socrates

> Για ασφαλεια να υποθεσω γινεται αυτο, για να μην εχουν μεινει καταλοιπα απο το προηγουμενο καυσιμο οταν εισερχεσαι στην ειδικη περιοχη?


Σωστος
Για να μετατραπη ολο το δικτυο πετρελαιου σε Low sulphur

----------


## Morgan

guidelines gia allagh kai xeirismo low sulphur : http://www.bridge-log.com/articles/g...il-from-exxon/


IMO Guidelines for port state control on MARPOL Annex VI from INTERTANKO: http://www.bridge-log.com/articles/i...om-intertanko/



Practical guidelines for handling MARPOL Annex IV (270Kb) : http://www.bridge-log.com/articles/s...e-consultancy/

----------


## socrates

Μπορει να φανη χρησιμο

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν και πιο πολύ αφορά μικρά σκάφη μια Διδακτορική Διατριβή για την επίδραση της ποιότητας του πετρελαίου στην απόδοση των μηχανών και τη ρύπανση. Από τα Τεχνικά Χρονικά του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου της Ελλάδος:

Θερμοδυναμική Ανάλυση και Πειραματική Διερεύνηση της Επίδρασης των Υγρών Καυσίμων σε Κινητήρες Diesel
Θεόδωρος Κ. Ζάννης, Δρ. Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός Ε.Μ.Π. 
Επιβλέπων Καθηγητής: Δρ. Δημήτριος Θ. Χουντάλας. 
Μέλη Τριμελούς Συμβουλευτικής Επιτροπής: 
Δ.Θ. Χουντάλας, Καθηγητής Ε.Μ.Π., 
Ε.Δ. Ρογδάκης, Καθηγητής Ε.Μ.Π., 
Κ.Δ. Ρακόπουλος, Καθηγητής Ε.Μ.Π.

----------


## CHS

Πως διασφαλίζεται ουσιαστικά η εταιρία οτί τα καύσιμα που παρέλαβε ειναι σωστών προδιαγραφών;

Διοτί το Bunker Delivery Note είναι πολλές φορές ελλιπές συμπληρωμένο και μέχρι να πάει το δείγμα για ανάλυση και να πάρεις απαντήσεις, το βαπόρι ήδη θα το χρησιμοποιήσει.

Δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές (ειδικά στα λιμάνια της Αφρικής) που το μόνο που σου δίνει ο Supplier είναι μια απόδειξη του στύλ οικιακής χρήσης χωρίς καμία προδιαγραφή.

Υπάρχει σχετική νομοθεσία;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dkampouroglou

> ... ίσως να εμφανιστούν κάποια πλοία που θα κινούνται με ήπιες μορφές ενέργειας όπως σύχρονα ιστιοφόρα πλοία (ναι καλά ακούσατε πλοία θα έχουν πάνω σιδερένια πανιά) ...


Στέφανε, αυτό που λές πραγματοποιήθηκε στις αρχές του '80 (λόγω της τότε πετρελαικής κρίσης) σε αρκετά πλοία που καθελκύστηκαν στη Ιαπωνία. Και μάλιστα πέτυχαν μείωση της κατανάλωσης καυσίμου κατά 20-45% !!!
Επιφυλάσσομαι να σας δείξω photos και τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά σύντομα

----------


## Νaval22

Εχει γίνει αλλά τελευταία με το θέμα της αύξησης της εκπομπής καυσαερίων αυτά τα θέματα ξαναηρθαν στο φως και πολύ λένε πως θα αποτελέσουν ένα κοντινο μέλλον

----------


## Leo

Η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση είπε να γίνει "χθές"! Στην πράξη ισχύει στην βόρεια θάλλασα και στην Βαλτική μόνο, για όλους (και ποντοπόρους) με καύσιμα κάτω του 1% σε περιεκτικότητα θείου! 
Λίγες μέρες πριν διάβασα ένα τρελό (από σοβαρή πηγή) ότι στην Ιταλία ψηφίστηκε νόμος για την εφαρμογή του από 15 Δεκ 2007 ελαστικά και απο 1 Ιαν 2008 υποχρεωτικά. Αυτή η πληροφορία δεν επιβεβαιώθηκε όμως και αυτό το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι. Το πόσο κοντά είναι η εφαρμογή τιν Ευρωπαϊκής ντιρεκτίβας κι εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον Στέφανο ότι είναι ασφυκτικά κοντά... Κι αν δεν έχει εφαρμοστεί μέχρι τώρα οφείλεται στην έλλειψη επαρκούς καυσίμου αυτών των προδιαγραφών στην αγορά και όχι τόσο στις αντιδράσεις των ενδιαφερομένων μερών.8-)

----------


## Apostolos

Ε αντιδρούν οι πετρελαιάδες που θα πρέπει να απομακρίνουν το 50&#37; του καυσίμου λόγω θείου. Έχετε πάρει ποτε Bunker απο Ελλάδα? Βρωμάει και κάνει τα πιστόνια αίσχος! Γιατί καπνίζουν όλα τα ποστάλια? Αντε μπας και ηρεμίσουν οι μηχανικοί μας...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βρήκα τίς συστάσεις για κάυσιμα και λιπαντικά της MTU στο δίκτυο στη διεύθυνση http://www.mtu-online.com/en/serv/se.../servdocuflui/

----------


## Natsios

Ισχυει ο νεος κανονισμος για Low Sulphur MGO (Marine Gas Oil) σε ολα τα ευρωπαικα κράτη? Απο οσα γνωρίζω απο 1/01/2008 καθε πλοιο που βρισκετε εντος διεθνών υδατων Ευρωπαικης χωρας θα πρεπει να καιει Low Sulphur MGO (περιεκτικοτητα θειου κατω του 0.1&#37 :Wink: . Ισχύει ομως αυτός ο κανονισμος της Ε.Ε.? Μεχρι στιγμης δυσκολα βρισκεις τετοιο gasoil. Γνωριζετε αν τα P.S.C. κανουν ελενχους, αν ειναι αυστηρα κτλ? Εχετε συναντησει καμοια περιπτωση ή ολα ειναι στον αέρα ακομη?

----------


## θοδωρης

ΨΑΧΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΥΛΙΚΟ ΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΗΣ

----------


## θοδωρης

ΨΑΧΝΩ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΗ.ΟΠΟΙΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ..... :Sad: S.O.S
ΟΜΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΑ ΛΙΠΑΝΤΙΚΑ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΙΚΑ:!:

----------


## θοδωρης

pedia signomi kiolas an kano asxima pou apefthinome edo..tha ithela an iparxei diathesimo iliko gia afto to thema gia ptixiaki..epeidi omos tha ithela na ti kano ligo idieteri,psaxno kirios plirofories sxetika me tis sintheseis metaksi kafsimon..an mporei kapios na me voithisei..efxaristo ek ton proteron..

----------


## master

Kalispera paidia!Kanw mia ergasia(meleti) kai 8a i8ela na ma8o poso kostizei ena nautiko mili se petrelaio.sigkekrimena exo ena containership pou kineitai me 12 kombous pou 8a metaferei gyro sta 200 TEUS(me meso oro 15T to ka8e ena) kai 8a kalipsei apostasi giro sta 500-600nm.ena endeiktiko kostos 8a i8ela,an kserei kapoios bebea...

----------


## uddox

Δηλαδή, Φεύγουμε απο Πειραιά για Πορτσαιντ , μια απόσταση 600 νμ.
Ειμαστε φορτωμένοι με 200 20αρια περίπου 3000 τ φορτίου.
Η ταχύτητα μας είναι 12 κ
Ζητείται, το κόστος πετρελαίου ανα ν.μ

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να το βρώ, μου λείπουν στοιχεία...

----------


## master

Ena endeiktiko kostos peripou poso kostizei to nautiko mili.isos kapios pou asxoleitai me nauloseis ploiwn na kserei.ti stoixeia sou leipoun?

----------


## Νaval22

> Kalispera paidia!Kanw mia ergasia(meleti) kai 8a i8ela na ma8o poso kostizei ena nautiko mili se petrelaio.sigkekrimena exo ena containership pou kineitai me 12 kombous pou 8a metaferei gyro sta 200 TEUS(me meso oro 15T to ka8e ena) kai 8a kalipsei apostasi giro sta 500-600nm.ena endeiktiko kostos 8a i8ela,an kserei kapoios bebea...


Όσον αφορά τα καυσιμα για αυτό που ζητάς θα πρέπει να έχεις δεδομένη την ειδική κατανάλωση της μηχανής σου.
Μετά θα βρείς την πραγματική κατανάλωση πολλαπλασιάζοντας την ειδική με την ιπποδυναμη της μηχανής στους 12 κόμβους.Αν ξέρεις πόσο πετρελαίο έχεις μέσα στις δεξαμενές διαιρώντας με την πραγματική κατανάλωση βρίσκεις σε πόσες ώρες θα εξαντληθεί.Στη συνέχεια πολλαπλασιάζοντας τους κόμβους με τις ώρες βρίσκεις πόσα μίλια μπορείς να ταξιδέψεις.Οπότε γνωρίζοντας τη τιμή του πετρελαίου ανά τόνο βγάζεις το κόστος του ταξιδιού.Αν τα μιλιά που θα βρείς είναι λιγότερα σημαίνει ότι χρειάζεσαι περισσότερο πετρέλαιο για να καλύψεις τα 500 μίλια αρά το κόστος θα είναι μεγαλύτερο

----------


## master

> Όσον αφορά τα καυσιμα για αυτό που ζητάς θα πρέπει να έχεις δεδομένη την ειδική κατανάλωση της μηχανής σου.
> Μετά θα βρείς την πραγματική κατανάλωση πολλαπλασιάζοντας την ειδική με την ιπποδυναμη της μηχανής στους 12 κόμβους.Αν ξέρεις πόσο πετρελαίο έχεις μέσα στις δεξαμενές διαιρώντας με την πραγματική κατανάλωση βρίσκεις σε πόσες ώρες θα εξαντληθεί.Στη συνέχεια πολλαπλασιάζοντας τους κόμβους με τις ώρες βρίσκεις πόσα μίλια μπορείς να ταξιδέψεις.Οπότε γνωρίζοντας τη τιμή του πετρελαίου ανά τόνο βγάζεις το κόστος του ταξιδιού.Αν τα μιλιά που θα βρείς είναι λιγότερα σημαίνει ότι χρειάζεσαι περισσότερο πετρέλαιο για να καλύψεις τα 500 μίλια αρά το κόστος θα είναι μεγαλύτερο


euxaristo poli.oi odigies sou itan oti prepei!! :Wink:

----------


## nala

PREPEI NA ELEKSO KAPIES PARALABES PETRELEON. STO BUNKER DELIVERY NOTE EXO TA PARAKALO MEGETHOI: 
aa. gross observer vol.(Litres)
bb. gross standard vol.(Litres)
cc. volume correction factror
dd. weight coorection factor
ee. denstity @ 15C

POS PREPEI NA YPOLOGISO TA NOUMERA, (ME TI PRAKSEIS GIA NA BRO THN SOSTH POSOTHTA PETRELOU POU PIRA). O LOGOS GINETE GIATI PREPEI NA PLIROSO KAI PREPEI NA DO AN PIRA TH SOSTH POSOTHTA H OXI.

SAS PARAKALO AS MOU APANTHSEI KAPIOS SXETIKOS... GIATI KEGOME.....!!!
EYXARISTO

----------


## mastrokostas

Νικόλα θα έχεις απάντηση αμέσως από κάποιον ειδικό μας!Αλλοστε εισαι παλιος και καλος φιλος μας!

----------


## nala

EYXARISTO POLI RE PAIDIA, GIATI PREGMATIKA TO EXO ANAKGH

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> PREPEI NA ELEKSO KAPIES PARALABES PETRELEON. STO BUNKER DELIVERY NOTE EXO TA PARAKALO MEGETHOI: 
> aa. gross observer vol.(Litres)
> bb. gross standard vol.(Litres)
> cc. volume correction factror
> dd. weight coorection factor
> ee. denstity @ 15C
> 
> POS PREPEI NA YPOLOGISO TA NOUMERA, (ME TI PRAKSEIS GIA NA BRO THN SOSTH POSOTHTA PETRELOU POU PIRA). O LOGOS GINETE GIATI PREPEI NA PLIROSO KAI PREPEI NA DO AN PIRA TH SOSTH POSOTHTA H OXI.
> 
> ...


Αν και δεν είμαι ειδικός θα προσπαθήσω να βοηθήσω και  παρακαλώ να διορθώσει κάποιος αν υπάρχει κάπου λάθος.
Ελπίζω να μην απαντώ αργά αλλά δεν μπορούσα λόγω υποχρεώσεων νωρίτερα. Θα περιγράψω το  σύνολο του προβλήματος όπως το κατάλαβα.

Το πετρέλαιο που παραλαμβάνουν τα βαπόρια πληρώνεται σε $/MT (δολάρια ανα μετρικό τόνο) δηλαδή σε βάρος και όχι σε όγκο όπως στα σπίτια μας. Το πρώτο πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να βάλεις το πετρέλαιο σε ζυγαριά να το ζυγίσεις αλλά το μόνο που μπορείς να μετρήσεις είναι ο όγκος που παρέλαβες από τη χωρητικότητα της δεξαμενής και σε κάθε πλοίο υπάρχει πίνακας που δείχνει τον όγκο ανάλογα με το ύψος του πετρελαίου στη δεξαμενή. Το δεύτερο πρόβλημα είναι ότι όγκος αλλάζει ανάλογα με τη θερμοκρασία (λόγω συστολής και διαστολής) παρόλα αυτά η μάζα παραμένει σταθερή (και για αυτό πληρώνεται σε μάζα και όχι σε όγκο) οπότε αλλάζει η πυκνότητα (λόγος μάζας προς όγκο M/V). Επίσης σύμφωνα με τo Παράρτημα VI της MARPOL πρέπει να αναγράφεται υποχρεωτικά η πυκνότητα του πετρελαίου στους 15&#176; C. (http://www.imo.org/includes/blastDataOnly.asp/data_id%3D14691/508.pdf)

Λοιπόν 

gross observed vol.(Litres) : Ο όγκος που μετρήθηκε στην παραλαβή.

gross standard vol.(Litres): Υποθέτω ότι είναι ο όγκος της ίδιας ποσότητας πετρελαίου στους 15&#176; C.

volume correction factror: Ο συντελεστής που χρησιμοποιήθηκε για να βρεθεί το bb από το aa. Προκύπτει από το συντελεστή θερμικής διαστολής και πρέπει να υπάρχουν πίνακες που να το δίνουν ανάλογα με τη θερμοκρασία παραλαβής.

weight correction factor: Ο λόγος της πυκνότητας 15&#176; C προς της πυκνότητα στη θερμοκρασία της παραλαβής. Και για αυτό πρέπει να υπάρχουν πίνακες.

densιtity @ 15&#176;C: Πυκνότητα στους 15&#176;C διαφορετική για κάθε τύπο πετρελαίου. Δες εδώ http://www.bunkerworld.com/technical/iso8217_res.htm κι εδώ http://www.bunkerworld.com/technical/iso8217_dis.htm.

----------


## jumpman

Να κάνω κάποια ερώτηση που αφορούν τα καύσιμα.Οι εταιρείες το πετρέλαιο δε το αγοράζουν σε δολάρια;Εννοώ οτι η συναλλαγή γίνεται σε δολάρια,άρα πως λένε ότι χάνουν και ανεβάζουν τις τιμές των εισητηρίων τη στιγμή που εισπράττουν ευρώ;Το ευρώ έχει ανέβει σε σχέση με το δολάριο με αποτέλεσμα η άνοδος του πετρελαίου που πολείται σε δολάρια να μην επηρεάζει και τόσο τα οικονομικά των εταιρειών.Μήπως αντι να μπαίνουν και μέσα μάλλον βγάζουν και ακόμα περισσότερα;

----------


## mike_rodos

το ίδιο συμβαίνει παντού φίλε μου, ακόμη και στην βενζίνη των αυτοκινήτων! απ' την στιγμή που το πετρέλαιο ανεβαίνει και το δολάριο πέφτει έναντι του ευρώ... η ισοτημία πετρελαίου - ευρώ είναι περίπου η ίδια όπως σωστά και εσύ λες! Απλά βρήκαν κάποιοι την ευκαιρία να τα αρπάξουν χοντρά και εμείς απλά είμαστε θεατές! Κουράγιο στις τσέπες μας!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Να κάνω κάποια ερώτηση που αφορούν τα καύσιμα.Οι εταιρείες το πετρέλαιο δε το αγοράζουν σε δολάρια;Εννοώ οτι η συναλλαγή γίνεται σε δολάρια,άρα πως λένε ότι χάνουν και ανεβάζουν τις τιμές των εισητηρίων τη στιγμή που εισπράττουν ευρώ;


Αφού αναφέρεσαι σε εισιτήρια μάλλον εννοείς τις εταιρείες της ακτοπλοΐας αυτές πληρώνουν σε Ευρώ αφού το τιμολόγιο κόβεται σε εταιρεία στην Ελλάδα από εταιρεία στην Ελλάδα.
Αυτό που διάβασες:



> Το πετρέλαιο που παραλαμβάνουν τα βαπόρια πληρώνεται σε $/MT (δολάρια ανα μετρικό τόνο) δηλαδή σε βάρος και όχι σε όγκο όπως στα σπίτια μας.


Αναφέρεται στα ποντοπόρα πλοία που παίρνουν πετρέλαιο σε διάφορες χώρες με διαφορετικά νομίσματα, οπότε πρέπει να υπάρχει σύγκριση της τιμής ενδεχομένως τώρα πια μπορεί να γίνονται και συναλλαγές σε ¤.

----------


## nala

> Αν και δεν είμαι ειδικός θα προσπαθήσω να βοηθήσω και παρακαλώ να διορθώσει κάποιος αν υπάρχει κάπου λάθος.
> Ελπίζω να μην απαντώ αργά αλλά δεν μπορούσα λόγω υποχρεώσεων νωρίτερα. Θα περιγράψω το σύνολο του προβλήματος όπως το κατάλαβα.
> 
> Το πετρέλαιο που παραλαμβάνουν τα βαπόρια πληρώνεται σε $/MT (δολάρια ανα μετρικό τόνο) δηλαδή σε βάρος και όχι σε όγκο όπως στα σπίτια μας. Το πρώτο πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να βάλεις το πετρέλαιο σε ζυγαριά να το ζυγίσεις αλλά το μόνο που μπορείς να μετρήσεις είναι ο όγκος που παρέλαβες από τη χωρητικότητα της δεξαμενής και σε κάθε πλοίο υπάρχει πίνακας που δείχνει τον όγκο ανάλογα με το ύψος του πετρελαίου στη δεξαμενή. Το δεύτερο πρόβλημα είναι ότι όγκος αλλάζει ανάλογα με τη θερμοκρασία (λόγω συστολής και διαστολής) παρόλα αυτά η μάζα παραμένει σταθερή (και για αυτό πληρώνεται σε μάζα και όχι σε όγκο) οπότε αλλάζει η πυκνότητα (λόγος μάζας προς όγκο M/V). Επίσης σύμφωνα με τo Παράρτημα VI της MARPOL πρέπει να αναγράφεται υποχρεωτικά η πυκνότητα του πετρελαίου στους 15° C. (http://www.imo.org/includes/blastDat...D14691/508.pdf)
> 
> Λοιπόν 
> 
> gross observed vol.(Litres) : Ο όγκος που μετρήθηκε στην παραλαβή.
> 
> ...


 
eyaxaristo gia ta parapano, alla den exo katalabei pos tha ypologizo thn pragmatiki posotita se tonous, apo to delivery bunker note.

me liga logia: ego exo na pliroso kapia timologia... exo kai to delivery bunker note me ta parapano stoixia. ti prakseis prepei nakano gia na elekso ana h timologimeni posotita eine h sosti. diladi pos mporo na anago th metroumeni posotita (apo ogko) se tonous....

parakalo an kaneis kserei kai eine sigouros giayto pou mou leei as me boithisei. (eine poli megala ta poso sta petrelea kai thelo kai ego na eime akribis stous elexous mou). perimeno.... an kapios mixanikos mporei as mou apanthsei... thanks

----------


## nala

mia akoma dieukrinistiki pliroforia: Ksero pos an polaplasiasoume ta litra epi to density kai epi vcf mas dinoun thn pragmatiki posothta.

omos exo katalabei oti isos yparxoun kai alloi tropoi na ypologiseis. episi me mperdevei to wcf, ayto  pos sinipoligezete se olon ton ypologismo???

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε αντίθεση με ότι είπα υπέθεσα πριν σε αυτή τη σελίδα http://www.kittiwake.com/Default.aspx/Page/KB/KB/143 λέει weight correction factor μπαίνει για να βάλει και την ατμοσφαιρική πίεση στον υπολογισμό. Οπότε πολλαπλασιάζεις το βάρος που θα βρεις με τον υπολογισμό που ανέφερες με το wcf για να βρεις τον βάρος του πετρελαίου που παρέλαβες στον αέρα. Ο τρόπος υπολογισμού που ανέφερες παραπάνω μου φαίνεται ο πιο απλός τρόπος και νομίζω ότι είναι ο καλύτερος. Ενδεχομένως να υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος υπολογισμού της πυκνότητας (πχ με πυκνόμετρο) αλλά μπαίνουν άλλοι παράγοντες μέσα (πχ καλιμπράρισμα του οργάνου).

----------


## nala

thanks a lot paidia.

----------


## Morgan

http://www.bridge-log.com/articles/b...n-certificates

THA FANEI XRHSIMO GIA TIS ETAIREIES...ANALYTIKES PLHROFORIES APO BIMCO

----------


## karas

Καλησπερα σας,

Βασει του νέου κανονισμού είμαστε πλέον υποχεωμένοι να μετράμε NΟ2 στα πλοία.
ηθελα να ρωτησω αν καποιος γνωριζει καποια εταιρεια που εχει εμπορεύεται μηχανηματα ή καποιον μηχανικό  που κανει αυτη την δουλεια?

----------


## Altair

Voitheia!

Ena tanki me 3000 ltr M/E lub oil egine contaminated me gas oil.
Gnorizei kapoios an mporei na ginei diahorismos auton ton dyo faseon?
Auti ti stigmi einai pliros anamemeigmena (opote den yparhei periptosi na katakatsei to lub oil) kai me to purifier haname to lub oil giti pigaine sto sludge tank.

Thanks!

----------


## Michael

Γνωρίζει μήπως κανείς αν υπάρχει κανονισμός που να προβλέπει άμεσα ή έμμεσα την ποσότητα  του απαιτούμενου safety margin, δηλαδή της ποσότητας των επιπλέον καυσίμων που πρέπει να έχει το πλοίο πριν από κάθε ταξίδι για λόγους ασφαλείας. 
Στην πράξη τι ακολουθείται; Είναι στη διακριτική ευχέρεια του Πλοιάρχου να αποφασίσει ή συνήθως υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη πολιτική από την εταιρεία;
Στον προυπολογισμό του κόστους για την ναύλωση στην πράξη τί ποσό ή ποσοστό συνηθίζεται να υπολογίζεται; Εξαρτάται από το κάθε ταξίδι ή υπάρχει σταθερό ποσοστό ή ποσότητα;

Ευχαριστώ..!

----------


## Apostolos

Συνήθως στους υπολογισμούς μας ειναι 15%
Ο Πλοίαρχος μπορεί να κρίνει το ποσοστό σε λογικά πλαίσια. Παίζει ρόλο η περιοχή των πλόων, η εποχή και το ίδιο το πλοίο...

----------


## ChiefMate

> Γνωρίζει μήπως κανείς αν υπάρχει κανονισμός που να προβλέπει άμεσα ή έμμεσα την ποσότητα  του απαιτούμενου safety margin, δηλαδή της ποσότητας των επιπλέον καυσίμων που πρέπει να έχει το πλοίο πριν από κάθε ταξίδι για λόγους ασφαλείας. 
> Στην πράξη τι ακολουθείται; Είναι στη διακριτική ευχέρεια του Πλοιάρχου να αποφασίσει ή συνήθως υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη πολιτική από την εταιρεία;
> Στον προυπολογισμό του κόστους για την ναύλωση στην πράξη τί ποσό ή ποσοστό συνηθίζεται να υπολογίζεται; Εξαρτάται από το κάθε ταξίδι ή υπάρχει σταθερό ποσοστό ή ποσότητα;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ..!


Λοιπον,
Καθε εταιρεια στο Company Management System πρεπει να αναφερει εναν οδηγο για Minimum Bunkers Reserves κ ως συνηθως ειναι αναλογα με τις μερες ταξιδιου.
Δηλαδη σου λεει:

1 to 3 days: +50%
4 to 8 days: +30%
9 to 20 days: +20%
21 to 30 days: +15%

Η συνηθης παγκοσμια ναυτικη πρακτικη ειναι +20% αλλα αυτο μπορει να αλλαξει σε περιπτωση που ενας Charterer εχει κλεισει μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα φορτιου κ αναγκαστικα το βαπορι θα πρεπει να το παρει,οποτε μειωνει το ποσοστο καυσιμων που θα παραγγειλει(το Safety Margin παντα...) κ παιρνει το φορτιο.

----------


## Eng

Εγω παλι τι να πω?? Οταν μας ζηταν καυσιμα ενα πραγμα μου λενε οι..μεγαλοι... "Πάαααλι ζηταν??? Οικονομια γιατι δεν βγαινουμε. Να τους δωσεις ισα ισα!"
Και να μην συζητησουμε για το νερο. 
Τεσπα, η αληθεια ειναι πως στα χαρτι ειναι οπως τα ειπε και ο Chief.
Τελικα εχει φαση η δουλεια σε μια Ναυτιλιακη!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChiefMate

> Εγω παλι τι να πω?? Οταν μας ζηταν καυσιμα ενα πραγμα μου λενε οι..μεγαλοι... "Πάαααλι ζηταν??? Οικονομια γιατι δεν βγαινουμε. Να τους δωσεις ισα ισα!"
> Και να μην συζητησουμε για το νερο. 
> Τεσπα, η αληθεια ειναι πως στα χαρτι ειναι οπως τα ειπε και ο Chief.
> Τελικα εχει φαση η δουλεια σε μια Ναυτιλιακη!



Να πω κ την συνεχεια???
Μετα παιρνουν τηλεφωνο στο βαπορι κ λενε στον Πλοιαρχο παρε λιγοτερα για να παρεις ολο το φορτιο,πρεπει να ειμαστε καλοι με τους Ναυλωτες!
Τελικα ολα μια αλυσιδα ειναι!

----------


## Leo

Έτσι έτσι, 

Και γυρίζει, γυρίζει, γυρίζει...... πήραμε λίγα, πέσαμε σε καιρό και πιάνουμε άλλο λιμάνι για bunkers. Οι εξαιρέσεις των κανόνων έχουν παντού μια εφαρμογή....... :Wink:

----------


## Natsios

Ε καλα, οι Πρώτοι πάντα έχουν την καβάτζα τους  :Wink: . Εκει που ειναι να σβησει το βαπόρι ξαφνικα γενναει πετρέλαια

----------


## ChiefMate

> Ε καλα, οι Πρώτοι πάντα έχουν την καβάτζα τους . Εκει που ειναι να σβησει το βαπόρι ξαφνικα γενναει πετρέλαια



Ε καλα εισαι!
Αμα ζορισουν τα πραγματα του λες,
Ρε Chief  για ξαναυπολογισε σε παρακαλω μηπως κ εχει γινει κανα λαθος...
Την πρωτη φορα βρισκεις 10 τοννους,την δευτερη καμια 20ρια,ε στο τελος βγαινει αλλη μια μερα ταξιδι!

Αυτοι ξερουν!!!!!

----------


## Eng

Χωρις να ειμαι και απολυτα ειδιμων, αυτο με τα παραπανισια πετρελαια το το εβλεπες σε πιο παλιοτερα βαπορια που ειχαν fuel στα DBT. Εκει απο οσο ειχα εμπειρια..γενναγες πετρελαια. Μάλιστα ειδικα κάποια που ειχαν τη διαταξη, DBT.5 FOT, 4+3DBT Center, εκει εχω ακουσει αρκετες ιστοριες.. Αργοτερα αυτα που ειχαν FOT σε Topside Tnks, εκει ηταν πιο δυσκολο μιας και ολο το fuel ηταν σε δυο ταγκια.

----------


## ChiefMate

> Χωρις να ειμαι και απολυτα ειδιμων, αυτο με τα παραπανισια πετρελαια το το εβλεπες σε πιο παλιοτερα βαπορια που ειχαν fuel στα DBT. Εκει απο οσο ειχα εμπειρια..γενναγες πετρελαια. Μάλιστα ειδικα κάποια που ειχαν τη διαταξη, DBT.5 FOT, 4+3DBT Center, εκει εχω ακουσει αρκετες ιστοριες.. Αργοτερα αυτα που ειχαν FOT σε Topside Tnks, εκει ηταν πιο δυσκολο μιας και ολο το fuel ηταν σε δυο ταγκια.


Σωστο!
Κ τωρα μπορουν να βγουν παραπανω τα πετρελαια ομως αμα ριξουν δυο θερμομετρα παραπανω απο τον μετρητη....
Καλυτερη θερμοκρασια,αρα ορθοτερος υπολογισμος,αρα παραπανω ποσοτητα....(Τις περισοτερες φορες!) :Wink:

----------


## Altair

Xerei kaneis ti ishyei gia ta low sulphur fuels?
Thelo na po episima, na ehei idi ekdothei apo ti Marpol
Giati mas erhontai diafora circulars pou vgainei to symperasma oti tha prepei na xilosoume tis antlies petrelaiou!  :Confused:

----------


## Natsios

Ένα πολύ περιεκτικό άρθρο δημοσιεύτηκε σήμερα στη Ναυτεμπορική που περιγράφει το νέο κανονισμό της Ευρωπαικής Ένωσης, που τέθηκε σε ισχύ απο την 1/1/2010, σχετικά με την αποκλειστική κατανάλωση καυσίμων περιεκτικότητας θείου μέχρι 0,1% κατά τον ελιμενισμό τους σε λιμάνια της Ε.Ε καθώς και τα προβλήματα που αντιμετοπίζονται με την εφαρμογή του. 

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1771260

----------


## Natsios

> Xerei kaneis ti ishyei gia ta low sulphur fuels?
> Thelo na po episima, na ehei idi ekdothei apo ti Marpol
> Giati mas erhontai diafora circulars pou vgainei to symperasma oti tha prepei na xilosoume tis antlies petrelaiou!


Φίλε μου για κανονισμους σχετικά με Low sulphur fuels ρίξε μια ματιά στο Annex VI Regulation 14 της MARPOL καθώς και στην κοινοτική οδηγία όπως περιγράφεται στο παραπάνω αρθρο. 
Όσον αφορά τις αντλίες πετρελαίου, μηχανικός δεν είμαι αλλά αν είναι να κάψεις Low Sulphur IFO στην κυρια μηχανή πρέπει να το συνδιάσεις με διαφορετικό κυλινδρελαιο για να μειώσεις τις φθορές λόγο χαμηλού θείου. Αν ριξεις μια ματιά στις προηγούμενες σελίδες θα δεις αναλυτικές πληροφορίες απο τα παιδιά εδω. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει αλλαγή αντλιών ή καυστηρων κτλ. Προβλήματα τέτοιου είδους παρουσιάστηκαν με την παραπάνω κοινοτική οδηγία που σε υποχρεώνει να καταναλώνεις ψιλό πετρελαιο (MGO) με θειαφι μεχρι 0,1% όταν τα μηχανήματά σου (boiler, ηλεκτρομηχανες κτλ) είναι κατασκευασμένα να καταναλώνουν χοντρό πετρέλαιο (IFO) κτλ. Εκει χρειάζεται να κάνεις αλλαγές στις μηχανές και αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα

----------


## Eng

Σε γενικες γραμμες ειναι οπως τα λεει και ο φιλος μου ο Natsios. Τωρα για πιο εμπεριστατομενες οδηγειες / πληροφοριες, σας ανεβαζω συνημμενο ενα guideline απο την MAN B&W για την εναλλαγη καυσιμων / λυπαντικων συμπεριλαμβανομενου και την προταση της εταιριας για τις μηχανες της με ΚΙΤ εναλλαγης FOT με Low Sulphur, σε συνδυασμο με το λυπαντικο.

----------


## Altair

Ευχαριστώ! Ο DNV νομίζω ότι τα μαζεύει ολα οραία.
Κι αν υποθέσουμε οτι σβήνει η μηχανή μέσα στο λιμάνι? 
Ξέρετε πού μπορώ να βρω procedures για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις ώστε να μη πέσει το βαπόρι πάνω σε ντόκο?  :Sad:

----------


## tankerman

Υπαρχει καποιος συναδελφος Μηχανικος που να διαθετει προγραμμα  bunker calculation.

Eχασα ολα τα αρχεια απο τον υπολογιστη και μου ειναι δυσκολο να κατασκευασω νεο γιατι δεν εχω τους factores

ευχαριστώ εκ των πρωτέρων!!

----------


## bikas

καοιτα λιγο εδω αν σε καλυπτει
http://www.shell.com/home/content/ma...er_calculator/

----------


## paparounas

δεν αλαζουμε ποτε λαδι με μικροτερο TBN η μεγαλητερο κατα τιν διαρκεια αλλαγης απο καυσιμο High surf σε low surf η και το αντιθετο το μονο που κανουμε ειναι να ρυθμησουμε τις λουμπρικετες.Η ρυθμησης υπαρχουν ειδη απο τον κατασκευαστει που μας δειχνουν αναλογια κυλινδρελαιου ανα BHP και αναλογα με την περιεκτικοτητα θειου που εχουμε στο καυσιμο μας περιοριζοντας ετσι την ποσοτητα κυλινδρελαιου η αυξανοντας την, αναλογος. καλο θα ειναι να προσεχουμε τιν σαρωση μας και να τιν ελεγχουμε ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα και ενας ελεγχος στα ελατηρια τις μηχανης και στα χιτωνια με καθρεφτη.

----------


## NewProjects

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι καλησπέρα σας,

Είμαι μηχανικός και ψάχνω να βρω θερμικές ιδιότητες για το MGO σε πίνακα όπως αντιστοίχως διατίθενται στους πίνακες θερμοδυναμικής, δηλαδή μεταβολή θερμικής αγωγιμότητας, κινηματικού ιξώδους, πυκνότητας, πίεσης υδρατμών κλπ. σε συνάρτηση με τη θερμοκρασία.

Το θέμα είναι ότι δε βρίσκω τίποτε συναφές στο διαδίκτυο ή σε βιβλιογραφία.

Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια θα εκτιμηθεί στο μέγιστο βαθμό.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> Είμαι μηχανικός και ψάχνω να βρω θερμικές ιδιότητες για το MGO σε πίνακα  όπως αντιστοίχως διατίθενται στους πίνακες θερμοδυναμικής, δηλαδή  μεταβολή θερμικής αγωγιμότητας, κινηματικού ιξώδους, πυκνότητας, πίεσης  υδρατμών κλπ. σε συνάρτηση με τη θερμοκρασία.
> 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι δε βρίσκω τίποτε συναφές στο διαδίκτυο ή σε βιβλιογραφία.
> 
> Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια θα εκτιμηθεί στο μέγιστο βαθμό.


Τη σχέση κινηματικού ιξώδους - θερμοκρασίας τι δείχνει το νομογράφημα *εδώ*.

----------


## NewProjects

> Τη σχέση κινηματικού ιξώδους - θερμοκρασίας τι δείχνει το νομογράφημα *εδώ*.



Παναγιώτη ευχαριστώ.
Γνωρίζεις αν υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο διαθέσιμο όπως η σελίδα 3 εδώ; << http://twt.mpei.ac.ru/TTHB/HEDH/HTF-66.PDF >>

Ιδανικά τα χρειαζόμαι σε τέτοια μορφη για να κάνω υπολογισμούς.

----------


## Eng

Ενα πολυ ενδιαφερον αρθρο που ειδα σημερα. Σκεφτηκα να το βαλω στα "Πληρωματα" αλλα πιστεω καλυτερα εδω.




> [IMG]file:///G:\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.gif[/IMG]GENERAL STEAMSHIP AGENCIES
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>  TO: VESSEL OWNERS & OPERATORS CALLING U.S. WEST COAST PORTS
> 
> [For those reading on a smart phone, this message has no attachments with content.]
> 
> Please note the following taken from BryantΆs Maritime Blog today:
> 
> QUOTE:
> ...


Τα σχολια δικα σας.

----------


## Apostolos

Ανεκπάιδευτοι αυτοί και τα άτομα του γραφείου! Πιθανων το κάναν για οικονομία

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τα δύο προηγούμενα μηνύματα αντιγράφηκαν από το θέμα για τις επιθεωρήσεις. Αλλά επειδή η συζήτηση έχει σχέση με τα κάυσιμα και την νέα MARPOL νομίζω ότι αξίζει να υπάρχουν κι εδώ για να ξέρουμε τι μπορέι αν παθει κάποιος.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και για να μην την πατήσει κανένας σαν αυτούς στο βαπόρι στο μήνυμα το Eng παραπάνω οι οδηγίες της αμερικάνικης ακτοφυλλακής για τα πετρέλαια στο συνημμένο αρχείο. Από ό,τι έιδαμε παραπάνω δεν είναι να τις παίρνει κανένας αψήφιστα. (βάζω κι εδώ μια κόπια το μηνύματος από θέμα που συζητάμε για τις επιθεωρήσεις)

----------


## karavofanatikos

Επειδή στο παρόν θέμα έχει γίνει αναφορά σχετικά με τα ιξώδη και τις θερμοκρασίες καυσίμων, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως λειτουργεί το αυτόματο βισκόμετρο (automatic viscocity control device) με σκοπό να επιτευχθεί έγχυση σε σωστή θερμοκρασία ανεξαρτήτως ιξώδους καυσίμου.

----------


## CHS

> Επειδή στο παρόν θέμα έχει γίνει αναφορά σχετικά με τα ιξώδη και τις θερμοκρασίες καυσίμων, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως λειτουργεί το αυτόματο βισκόμετρο (automatic viscocity control device) με σκοπό να επιτευχθεί έγχυση σε σωστή θερμοκρασία ανεξαρτήτως ιξώδους καυσίμου.


Καλησπέρα,

Σε πολύ βασικές γραμμές ένα τυπικό σύστημα, αποτελείται από τα εξής μέρη:

ΑΑ) Fuel Oil Heater: Θερμαίνει το πετρέλαιο μέσω ατμού.

ΒΒ) Viscotherm: Βασικά αποτελείται από μια μικρή γραναζωτή αντλία σταθερής ροής, που παίρνει δείγμα συνεχώς από το πετρέλαιο και το περνά μέσα από ένα capillary tube. Η πίεση στο capillary είναι ανάλογη του κινηματικού ιξώδους.

ΓΓ) DP Transmitter: ο διαφορικός μετατροπέας πίεσης, μεταδίδει την διαφορά πίεσης στα άκρα του capillary, μετατρέποντας τη σε σήμα αέρος.

ΔΔ) P + I Controller:  Λαμβάνει το παραπάνω σήμα, το συγκρίνει με το ζητούμενο (setpoint) και παράγει ενισχυμένο σήμα αέρος εξόδου και ελέγχει την βαλβίδα παροχής ατμού στο Fuel Oil Heater.

EE) Pneumatic Steam Control Valve: Αναλόγως σήματος αέρα εξόδου από το ΔΔ ανοίγει / κλείνει την παροχή ατμού στο Fuel Oil Heater.

Έτσι έχονταςτα παραπάνω μπορούμε να περιγράψουμε την βασική αρχή λειτουργιάς.

Έστω ότι παρουσιάζεται διαφορά από το ιδανικό στο κινηματικό ιξώδες του πετρελαίου προς καύση, για οποιοδήποτε λόγο. Το παραπάνω σύστημα θα επέμβει στην παροχή ατμού στο Fuel Oil Heater και είτε ανοίγοντας ατμό (αύξηση θερμοκρασίας πετρελαίου) είτε κλείνοντας ατμό (μείωση θερμοκρασίας πετρελαίου), θα μειώσει η θα αυξήσει το κινηματικό ιξώδες, αφού είναι άμεσα εξαρτημένο από την θερμοκρασία.

Τα παραπάνω ασφαλώς είναι η γενική αρχή και συνεπώς θα υπάρχουν μικρες ή και μεγάλες διαφορές από σύστημα σε σύστημα.

Ελπίζω πάντως να κάλυψα τα βασικά.

----------


## Takerman

Τη δυνατότητα να μετατρέψουν τα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας το καύσιμο που  χρησιμοποιούν από πετρέλαιο σε υγροποιημένο αέριο (LNG) εξετάζει το  υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας και Αιγαίου σε συνεργασία με τις ακτοπλοϊκές  εταιρείες.
Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του Βήματος,  υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα κοινοτικά κονδύλια τα οποία μπορούν να  χρηματοδοτήσουν το 50% του κόστους μετατροπής και η βούληση του  υπουργείου είναι να υπάρξει αξιοποίηση των χρημάτων, καθώς η αλλαγή του  καυσίμου θα επιφέρει σημαντική μείωση στα ναύλα ενώ είναι και πιο φιλικό  προς το περιβάλλον.
Ο υπουργός Ναυτιλίας και Αιγαίου Μιλτιάδης Βαρβιτσιώτης σε πρόσφατη  συνέντευξη του στον ΑΝΤ1 είχε πει μεταξύ άλλων ότι «θέλουμε το 2014 να   υπάρχει ένα καράβι της ακτοπλοΐας, το οποίο θα κινείται πλέον με LNG».

Πηγή: In.gr

----------


## roussosf

αυτο



> ....... καθώς η αλλαγή του καυσίμου θα επιφέρει σημαντική μείωση στα ναύλα ενώ είναι και πιο φιλικό προς το περιβάλλον.


κάτι απο ..................μείωση του ΦΠΑ στην εστίαση μου θυμίζει
μήπως ήθελε να πει στο "κόστος" του ναύλου και όχι στην τελική τιμή του ναύλου?

----------


## Takerman

Αν ποτέ γίνει θα δούμε στην πράξη αν θα υπάρξει όφελος στους επιβάτες.
Δεν έχω σχέση με τεχνικά πλοίων. Ξέρει κάποιος αν έχει εφαρμοστεί στο εξωτερικό και κατά πόσο είναι ασφαλές σε σχέση με το πετρέλαιο?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν είναι τόσο εύκολη η μετατροπή αφού τα βαπόρια δεν είναι λεωφορεία.
Υπάρχουν μηχανές ντίζελ που καίνε και πετρέλαιο και φυσικό αέριο (αρχικά βγήκαν για τα LNG carriers) ουσιαστικά αλλάζουν οι τρόμπες καυσίμου. Όμως εκτός από αλλαγή στις μηχανές χρειάζεται και νέα δίκτυα καυσίμου μονωμένα, μετατροπές στα τάγκια (το φυσικό αέριο είναι βαρύτερο από τον αέρα αλλά είναι και αυτό αέριο), νέα καταμέτρηση ώστε να υπολογιστούν οι διαφορές στην ευστάθεια από τα ελαφρότερα καύσιμα κ.λπ.. Επίσης θ πρέπει να υπάρχουν και οι κατάλληλες υποδομές στα λιμάνια για να παίρνουν καύσιμα.
Οπότε μόνο για νέες κατασκευές το βλέπω και όπως φαινεται θα περάσουν πολλά χρόνια μέχρι να φτιάξει βαπόρι εταιρεία της ακτοπλοΐας αντί να παίρνει βαπόρια δεύτερο χέρι.

----------


## Takerman

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## apollo_express

> Δεν είναι τόσο εύκολη η μετατροπή αφού τα βαπόρια δεν είναι λεωφορεία.
> Υπάρχουν μηχανές ντίζελ που καίνε και πετρέλαιο και φυσικό αέριο (αρχικά βγήκαν για τα LNG carriers) ουσιαστικά αλλάζουν οι τρόμπες καυσίμου. Όμως εκτός από αλλαγή στις μηχανές χρειάζεται και νέα δίκτυα καυσίμου μονωμένα, μετατροπές στα τάγκια (το φυσικό αέριο είναι βαρύτερο από τον αέρα αλλά είναι και αυτό αέριο), νέα καταμέτρηση ώστε να υπολογιστούν οι διαφορές στην ευστάθεια από τα ελαφρότερα καύσιμα κ.λπ.. Επίσης θ πρέπει να υπάρχουν και οι κατάλληλες υποδομές στα λιμάνια για να παίρνουν καύσιμα.
> Οπότε μόνο για νέες κατασκευές το βλέπω και όπως φαινεται θα περάσουν πολλά χρόνια μέχρι να φτιάξει βαπόρι εταιρεία της ακτοπλοΐας αντί να παίρνει βαπόρια δεύτερο χέρι.


Μια διόρθωση μόνο. Το LNG (φυσικό αέριο) είναι ελαφρύτερο από τον αέρα. Αυτό που είναι βαρύτερο είναι το LPG.
Πυκνότητα LNG στους 20οC: 0.668 g/L
Πυκνότητα αέρα στους 20οC: 1.205 g/L
Πυκνότητα LPG στους 20οC: 1.882  g/L

----------


## Takerman

Χθεσινό δημοσίευμα. Ρίξτε μια ματιά οι πιο ειδικοί. 

http://www.motorship.com/news101/lng...g-danish-ferry

----------


## Eng

Ωραιο αρθρο. Για καποιες μικρολεπτομεριες στον Ε του Ιουλιου υπαρχει αφιερωμα στον Viking Grace που φοραει Wartsila με επιλογη χρησης και LNG. Μαλιστα εχουν ειδικη κατασκευη στη πρυμνη με δεξαμενες διπλου τυχοματος που εφοδιαζεται με LNG.

----------


## Takerman

Πέρα από την αγάπη για τα καράβια δεν έχω γνώσεις μηχανικής των πλοίων. Αυτό που μου κίνησε την περιέργεια διαβάζοντας, ήταν ότι το μικρό μοντέλο της Wartsila μπορεί να λειτουργήσει και σαν κύρια μηχανή σε μικρά βαπόρια αλλά και σαν ηλεκτρογεννήτρια για ηλεκτροκινητήρες σε μεγαλύτερα βαπόρια. Επίσης ότι αλλάζει τη χρήση καυσίμου από LNG σε ντίζελ ή μαζούτ χωρίς να σταματήσει η μηχανή.
Δείτε εδώ  http://www.wartsila.com/en/engines/D...s/wartsila20DF και δεξιά τα PDF που έχει λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## sv1xv

Ηλεκτρομηχανές (ηλεκτροπαραγωγά ζεύγη) με καύσιμο φυσικό αέριο είναι επίσης χρήσιμες για εφαρμογές στην ξηρά, και συγκεκριμένα για μονάδες συμπαραγωγής οι οποίες απολαμβάνουν ειδικά τιμολόγια καυσίμου και ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας. Οι περισσότεροι τύποι που προσφέρονται στην συγκεκριμένη αγορά είναι τροποποιημένες ηλεκτρομηχανές πλοίων.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε τη διαδικασία ανεφοδιασμού ενός βαποριού που κινείται με φυσικό αέριο στη Νορβηγία. Στο βίντεο βλέπουμε και τα μέτρα ασφαλείας που χρειάζονται.

----------


## Takerman

Σε πόσα χρόνια άραγε θα δούμε παρόμοιες εικόνες στα λιμάνια μας... Εξαίρεση πρέπει να είναι ο Ασπρόπυργος.

----------


## sv1xv

Όχι, στον Ασπρόπυργο δεν φορτώνουν LNG, αυτά που βλέπουμε είναι LNG, φορτώνουν υγραέριο και αιθυλένιο. Το πλησιέστερο terminal για LNG είναι στη Ρεβυθούσα (νησάκι δίπλα στην Πάχη) όπου υπάρχουν εγκαταστάσεις εκφόρτωσης LGN από την Αλγερία στις δεξαμενές ΔΕΠΑ.

----------


## Takerman

Ένα τεχνικό βίντεο της Wartsila που εξηγεί πως λειτουργεί ο κινητήρας διπλού καυσίμου (ντίζελ & αερίου). Επειδή είμαι άσχετος με τα τεχνικά, νόμιζα ότι αυτοί οι κινητήρες λειτουργούν αποκλειστικά είτε με τον ένα καύσιμο είτε με το άλλο. Με τα φτωχά μου αγγλικά κατάλαβα(?) ότι έχουν επιπλέον την δυνατότητα να λειτουργούν παράλληλα και με τα δύο. Επίσης στην αποκλειστική λειτουργεία με αέριο η έναυση γίνεται με σπινθηριστή. Διορθώστε με αν δε κατάλαβα καλά και κάνω λάθος.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBxvyudAcQg

----------


## SteliosK

Νέοι κανονισμοί στα καύσιμα για τα τα πλοία που πλέουν σε καθορισμένες περιοχές ECA έρχονται από 01/01/2015

Όλα τα εμπορικά πλοία που πλέουν στις περιοχές *ECA* θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούν fuel (μαζούτ) με λιγότερο από 0.10%m/m θείο από το προηγούμενο
που ήταν 1%m/m μέχρι 31/12/2014
Οι κανόνες αυτόι μπήκαν σε ισχύ στο πλαίσιο του* κανονισμού 14* της Διεθνούς Σύμβασης για την Πρόληψη της Ρύπανσης (MARPOL) από τα πλοία του παραρτήματος VI.
Διάφορες είναι οι περιοχές υποστηρίζουν το κανονισμό όπως η Βαλτική η Βόρεια Θάλασσα, Καραϊβική θάλασσα γύρω από το Πουέρτο Ρίκο και τις Παρθένες Νήσοι Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών.
Έξω από τις περιοχές ECA τα πλοία χρησιμοποιούν fuel με περιεκτικότητα σε θείο 3.5%m/m από 01/01/12 το όριο αυτό όμως θα μειωθεί σε 0.50%m/m από 01/01/2020

----------


## Apostolos

Θέλω να δώ τι θα γίνει όταν μπει και η Μεσόγειος στις περιοχές ECA... Ερε τι θα γίνει με το LNG και τα scrubbers!

----------


## Eng

Για την ώρα το πρόβλημα είναι που και με ποιο τρόπο θα βάλεις το LSGO 0,1% στο πλοίο ώστε να μην μπλεχτεί με το κλασικό LSMGO 1% μιας και οι γραμμές λήψης είναι 2 . Το σημαντικό είναι να μην μπλεχτουν τα δύο grades ώστε σε κάποια δειγματοληψία το LSGO να βγει πανω από 0,1% σε sulfur.

----------


## mastrokostas

Ενδιαφερων ,και με εικονες απο Πειραια !!!

----------


## Eng

Μια παράμετρο που είναι σημαντικό να υιοθετηθεί είναι η δημιουργία διαδικασίας στο πλοίο όταν γίνεται bunkering HSFO και ULSGO.  Είναι σημαντικό το πλήρωμα να είναι σε θέση να γνωριζει πως να χειριστεί αυτό το bunkering ώστε να μην μπλέξει τα grades και να μην υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα κατόπιν σε ενδεχόμενη ανάλυση του καυσίμου.

----------


## Eng

Η χρήση του ulsgo δημιουργεί και ένα προβληματάκι ακόμα.  σε πλοία κάποιας.... ηλικίας, εξαιτίας του γεγονότος ότι το καύσιμο είναι τύπου diesel άρα και ψιλό θα λέγαμε,  χρειάζεται προσοχή στην κατάσταση των αντλιων καυσίμων της μηχανής. τα μεγάλα διάκενα στα εμβολοχιτωνια των αντλιων έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα να μην εφαρμόζεται η σωστή πίεση από την αντλία στο  προστομιο.  επίσης υπάρχουν πολλές πιθανότητες διαρροών. Οπότε καλό και προσεκτικό preventing maintenance..

----------


## Nautilia News

*Αλλάζουν οι παγκόσμιες ισορροπίες στη ναυτιλία – Υποχρεωτικό το «οικολογικό» καύσιμο από το 2020*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/alla...simo-apo-2020/ .

----------

